# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Lightweight camping for a solo hunter

## JessicaChen

Hello, 

Im starting to think about doing overnight or multiple night hunting trips because the distance I can travel in just a day (and trying to make it back to the car in time) feels very limited, especially since I move quite slowly through the hills and bush. 

Ive been looking online and seeing a few options:

Bivvy bags
Fly's/Tarps
Ultralight 1 person tents (most expensive option)

Is it worth saving up for wee tents like this one Vaude Power Lizard Super Ultra Light 1-2 Person | Tents & Shelters | Gearshop NZ ? 

Or is it just fine to sleep in a bivy bag with a tarp for extra shelter for me and the gear? With the bivvy/tarp option, do I need to bring a floor tarp as well? 

Both the above options are almost the same weight depending on how much I want to pay. 

My biggest concern is keeping myself dry in wet weather and keeping my gear dry too. Also wondering if I can sleep comfortably in a bivvy tent with my rifle next to me inside.  :Psmiley:  

I plan on hunting in forest/bush or tussocky hills. Not planning on doing alpine camps.

----------


## JessicaChen

I tried to edit my post but it wont let me, 

Sole Adventure | Planning Your Elk Hunt – Base Camp, Spike Camp, or Bivy?

According to this article im looking for more of a spike camp type excursion.

----------


## sambnz

I've got a Tarptent Double Rainbow. Weighs just over a kilo if I remember correctly. Errects in about 3 minutes. Not bombproof, but will hold up in heavy rain. Don't know how it performs in the snow. I prefer to have a tent over a bivvy bag + fly as I fucking hate insects and feeling claustrophobic. Also, if you're stuck at camp cause of bad weather, I'd much rather have a tent I can chill out in.

----------


## 199p

I have a big angus fly creek two.
Its juat over a kg and takes up fa room.
Big enough to sleep two with out feeling to gay but definitely not a big tent. 
Only used once on the tops so far but will get a lot more use later in the year.

Got rained in for a day and it wasnt bad at all. Wouldnt Wouldn't want that with a bivi bag

----------


## Ricochet

I've been considering the same thing. I'm in the Kaimais and am leaning towards a hammock set-up as they seem cheaper and easier. Don't know if it would suit your terrain.

----------


## JessicaChen

Both of the recommendations look really good. Nice weight and price isn't bad either. I love the choices on the tarptent website. Very lightweight and nice prices. 

For the Agnes fly creek it said I need the footprint sold separately. Gotta add that weight in too. 

Gonna compare prices + shipping and waterproof quality now. Thanks guys.

Hammock set up seems really good but yeah, not sure if I can find the perfect place to set something like that up depending on where I go.

----------


## 199p

I carry mine with the groundsheet. In one roll.
You couldnt tell the difference between it being there or not.
Got mine out of aussy on ebay

----------


## oneshot

I have been using a Huntech fly for many years in the snow, wet, wind, lightest easiest option, you can set a fly any shape you want. I just use a cheap plastic tarp for the ground sheet.

----------


## Brian

When the weather packs up you can't beat a one man tent.

----------


## JessicaChen

The tarptent protrail looks very good. 

Tarptent Ultralight Shelters

740 grams and simple. Cheaper than the other tent-like options ive seen in NZ, even including shipping costs. 
 @oneshot : Ive been looking at those good old huntech fly's if I decide to ditch the tent or bivvy idea.

----------


## akaroa1

> When the weather packs up you can't beat a one man tent.


Im with Brian when it comes to the weather be it a one man or two man tent.
I just sold my tarptent ( and all my other unused ones ) to a guy who isn't intending being out in the open. 
It was hopeless in anything above a breeze  ... pretty difficult to pitch unless flat  ... but it was light.

Will replace with good old proven Hubba Hubba ... but the new lighter NX. 
Still a little heavier than the tarptent but worth it if rained in for the day and much better side room to sit up inside etc

Also gave up on bivvy bags as kept getting wet from the inside out when used in winter in Southwestland

----------


## oneshot

> The tarptent protrail looks very good. 
> 
> Tarptent Ultralight Shelters
> 
> 740 grams and simple. Cheaper than the other tent-like options ive seen in NZ, even including shipping costs. 
>  @oneshot : Ive been looking at those good old huntech fly's if I decide to ditch the tent or bivvy idea.


There are some fantastic tents out there, I have never used one though so don't know any better than my Fly, tried the bivy bag thing once, to constricted and they condensate.

----------


## stretch

NZ Army Hootchie (fly), with NZ Army bivvy bag made of 'milair' waterproof/breathable fabric. Used in all kinds of weather/season/terrain combinations without getting anything inside the bag wet. Sometimes needed to get creative with positioning, but don't discount the fly option.

Aussie counterparts were out of their depth in a downpour, and had no idea where or how to position their similar kit for maximum dryness. It's all about technique.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## robhughes-games

What hunting do you do? Do you mind bugs? If your in the bush and don't mind bugs then a tarp and rectangle of building weather proofing are lightest option by far. Get sil-net type fly. Silicon impregnated nylon. Tent will do far better on the tops. I have use a fly in pretty rough snowy conditions on the tops but you have to know how to pitch really well and will have to low.(not much head room) 
I used to work guiding 20+ day trips and have spent months under a tarp

----------


## MassiveAttack

The answer to this question depends on quite a lot of other factors.  Are you in the north or south island?  Do you head out in winter and\or bad weather or is it strictly a summer fine weather thing.  How badly do sandflys annoy you?

My advice is to go find out what works for you before spending big dollars on gear.  Go camping in your back yard or next to the car after a day hunt and see what you like. 

e.g. a bivi bag is great but you will go mad if weather traps you inside it for days on end.  A really small tent sounds great in theory but if you can't sit up in it comfortably you may as well have a bivi bag.

I use a hammock and am never short on spots but it's not that light and not everyone likes them.

Personally for me, bug protection is high on the list.  If I get rained in I want to spend a comfortable day under cover sandfly free.

Remember all this gear adds up.  You may move slowly in the bush but you will move a lot more slowly with a big pack full of overnight gear on your back.  If you shoot something a days walk in you then have to carry all your gear + meat back out.  Generally it's not worth the effort and you are better off getting up at 4:00am and walking further with a lighter load.  Having said that camping out in the bush on your own is a lot of fun.

And the best place to watch the walking dead episodes is on your phone, in your tent, alone in the dark with your rifle beside you.

----------


## sako75

:Thumbsup:

----------


## LittleDave

I have a Vaude Power lizard Ultra light 1-2p, it's quite good, really light. It's actually larger than I thought it was going to be, seems to quite a bit more room inside than other "1-2 Person" tents which tend to only be 1 person tents in reality. One thing is I usually use it in the alpine, and wonder how it would handle strong winds due to the pole being on the outside of the fly, that's the reason I've been looking at possibly getting another one that would be a bit more suitable to alpine camping. I've been considering selling it for a while so if you make a good enough offer I could be willing to let it go? Send me a PM if you want, only used it 4 or 5 times so it's pretty much new and I can throw in a wee canvas cover I got made for it too.

----------


## Heisenburg

Check out the Macpac Minaret $525

Minaret Trekking Tent | Macpac New Zealand 

Very quick to put up, 2.4kgs is a bit on the heavy side but takes a cross wind like a champ.

----------


## Nick-D

Fly and a bivy/bug bivy are going to be your lightest option, and probably the cheapest also. 
My sil nylon Cat cut tarp is huge and weighs like 500g with all guy lines. Packs down to a grapefruit size also. 

A tent is probably going to be the most flexable, esp if you end up wanting to hunt the tops ect in the future. but its going to cost you a bit more money and probably weigh a little bit more. You can save on extra weight with carefull consideration to sleeping bag and pad choice also, so dont forget to factor these in.

I use my tarp and a hooped bivy for a total of about 1300g so no real weight saving there and if I did it again I would just buy a tent from the get go. 
I am gunna switch to a hammock setup for my bush hunting now so should shave a bit of weight

----------


## Danny

I bought a Hubba Hubba, second hand, not perfect and not super light but if I can't carry that I shouldn't be hunting. 
It's good. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shelley

Hard to beat a hammock with a fly, can set it up anywhere you have two trees, or a tree and car with a roof rack for Friday night drive downs and Saturday morning start outs, or a tree and a rock face with a bit of rope knowledge, you don't need to find flat dry rock free ground, and if you ever find yourself without trees then you can use it as a bivy with a few sticks and a bit of ingenuity, mine is lighter than my tent, quicker to set up and pack down and even has a pocket to put s therma rest and a full double zip mosquito mention built in, brilliant bit of kit, tad anti social but...

----------


## Nick-D

> Hard to beat a hammock with a fly, can set it up anywhere you have two trees, or a tree and car with a roof rack for Friday night drive downs and Saturday morning start outs, or a tree and a rock face with a bit of rope knowledge, you don't need to find flat dry rock free ground, and if you ever find yourself without trees then you can use it as a bivy with a few sticks and a bit of ingenuity, mine is lighter than my tent, quicker to set up and pack down and even has a pocket to put s therma rest and a full double zip mosquito mention built in, brilliant bit of kit, tad anti social but...


What make hammock mate? in the market for one now.

----------


## BobGibson

I purchased a Hennesy Hammock  SYSTEM a few months ago. I think the supershealter addon is a must have.
Tried it in the back yard one snowy & frosty night and was very surprised how comfortable and warm it was. Slept in a pair of thermal long johns with my down bag used like a duvet. Never woke up cold.
First real trip was a solo 50km round trip hunt in Fiordland. I endured several very rainy days/nights and I stayed dry & warm. I purchased the extra large fly and think it should be standard in rainy climates.
From what I hear/read you either love Hammocks or really hate them not much middle ground.

----------


## Tahr

Bob, it sounds like you had a good run with it.
If you stick with it you will be one of the first people I've heard of that have stuck to them.

----------


## stretch

I had (past tense) a Hennessy Safari with the Hex fly. Slept maybe 5 nights in it over 3 outings. Didn't get to test it in cold or wet weather, but would've remained warm and dry as Bob did.

The deal-breaker for me was the fact that I'm 6ft7, and generally a side-sleeper. I found I could not remain comfortable for long in the hammock, so I flicked it (for more than I paid  :Wink: ).

If you ARE going to get one, wait until the Xmas sale they have, where they add a "scout" hammock for free. And if they run out of scouts, they will upgrade your free add-on to a second full-size hammock. Xmas sale = 2for1 deal!

----------


## craigc

I've had quite a few different tents and flys. My favourite fly at the moment is the Sil Tarp 2, my father has the Sil Tarp 1, but I found that a bit small when I borrowed it on a trip into the Kawekas. We both comfortably slept under my Sil Tarp 2 one night in the Haurangis, but at under 400 grmas its light enough to carry for one person. I also use my bivy bag when I sleep under my fly as water can drive under the fly and being wet is not much fun at all. 
I had an army fly but I would not buy one of those again, whilst cheap they are too bulky and heavy. Maybe suitable to leave in the bush somewhere.
I had a great run out of my Macpac Nautalis tent until the fly ripped after 20 years of great service. I've purchased a new one but it doesn't look as good as the old one. I've always found tents like cars, the more you spend the better product you get.
I've also got a massive fly that is great for either pitching off a vehicle or setting up over a base camp.
What Tussock said is right, each piece of kit has its place, it depends on the weather and where you are going and how you are getting there. If you've got limited funds then a bivy bag and a fly is a great way to go, even the ex-army ones...

----------


## The Claw

I have a tarptent (can't remember the model, I'll look into it and update). 1 man but plenty roomy. I haven't used it a lot (unfortunately) but have been impressed so far with it. Weight is right on 1kg when carrying both poles. Can be set up with a single pole across the tent to save a little carry weight. Haven't experienced any condensation issues. 

Packed size, can pack down thinner but pole section length means it will always be this long


Pitched

----------


## The Claw

Moment DW is the model.

----------


## Nga

Here's my kit for solo hunts, up to 5 days.





Big ol katmandu for Choper in, set up base camp with hammock and large fly, small fly for daypack, daypack is twin needle molle me and a twin needle hunters belt with ol man suspenders, reviews to come at some point, a lot of gear but for 5 day solo trip in a few weeks.

----------


## BobGibson

What is the total weight Nga and what is the weight of the Food only

----------


## Nga

> What is the total weight Nga and what is the weight of the Food only


Not sure mate, I've got 3 meals a day of BCC and noodles for the hungries also snacks like nuts and a few small cans of fish, I'd say maybe 4 kg including chocolate :-/ but it's no drama, space is the biggest problem, food takes a lot of space for 5 days, I fly in and set up very close to drop off, then it's an easy setup, all the work is in the scouting trips, but only enough food for the day and emergency night if I have to. If I were doing a 2 night trip I'd take less gear but always extra socks. Still missing from pictures are my Leica 1600 B and Leica binos, 10x25s

----------


## outdoorlad

Your keen eating dehydrated meals 3 times a day, if your getting chopper  in close to your camp I'd be taking some real food!

----------


## MSL

@The Claw, I'll take that when your ready to move it on

----------


## The Claw

Haha, I've learned never to say never, but I have no intention of selling it any time soon.

----------


## Tahr

> Not sure mate, I've got 3 meals a day of BCC and noodles for the hungries also snacks like nuts and a few small cans of fish, I'd say maybe 4 kg including chocolate :-/ but it's no drama, space is the biggest problem, food takes a lot of space for 5 days, I fly in and set up very close to drop off, then it's an easy setup, all the work is in the scouting trips, but only enough food for the day and emergency night if I have to. If I were doing a 2 night trip I'd take less gear but always extra socks. Still missing from pictures are my Leica 1600 B and Leica binos, 10x25s


PLB?
And why not take in some fresh food for the first day or so? Veg, meat, fruit.

----------


## MSL

I'll wait you out

----------


## Nga

Space, I take a few goodies but it takes a lot of space,and if I want to move I can not be arsed carrying the extra weight, besides I get plenty of good food at home, why worry about a few days of chewy food hehehe, makes me appreciate home a little more, and I don't mind it! I also eat a bit of bush tucker too, each to their own.

----------


## MattyP

Definitely worth spending time/money doing a lot of research and getting a lightweight setup. For tents I use a Tarptent also - the StratoSpire 2. Enough room for two, only weighs around 1kg and packs down really small.

For ultralight sleeping mats/pillows I find Exped stuff really good, and the same for sleeping bags.

Having a nice light sleeping and cooking/eating setup will save you so much weight and space in your pack you'll be amazed.

----------


## The Claw

> Definitely worth spending time/money doing a lot of research and getting a lightweight setup. For tents I use a Tarptent also - the StratoSpire 2. Enough room for two, only weighs around 1kg and packs down really small.
> 
> For ultralight sleeping mats/pillows I find Exped stuff really good, and the same for sleeping bags.
> 
> Having a nice light sleeping and cooking/eating setup will save you so much weight and space in your pack you'll be amazed.


Definitely +1. I have updated my system over the last couple of years and also use an exped downmat UL7 mat. Super comfortable and packs down very small. Just have to be a little mindful of where you sleep as they aren't as tough as heavier weight options. My sleeping bag is a Katabatic Gear Alsek quilt. Rated for 15 degrees F (about - 7C). Treated water proof down and very light...

----------


## Shelley

My hammock is a jungle hammock from an outfit called Mosquito hammocks, it's camo and came with a matching diamond shape fly, complete with bags and strings and pegs for the fly, although the strings are not the best, it was 150 usd plus shipping, can't fault it once I swapped the strings.

----------


## veitnamcam

Nga whats the go with all the batteries...especially the big D? size ones?

----------


## southernredneck

> Nga whats the go with all the batteries...especially the big D? size ones?


They'd be for running the vibrater


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> They'd be for running the vibrater
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought maybe a spit roaster tho mine has been going over a year on the originals but I had to laugh at your guess.  :Grin:

----------


## 199p

Yeah agree. 
Would ditch the huge light and batterys and take a small led lenser+ solar charger and still save on weight and room.

----------


## Tahr

How things have changed eh. There are enough batteries there to have fueled the national grid for a week back in my day.

----------


## The Claw

Bought a zebralight headtorch that runs on a 18650 battery. Miles lighter and brighter than the Lenser H14 I used to carry. Huge flood beam but not a spot. Got one of their torches for that, carry it for longer distance light and as a backup. Also runs on a 18650.

----------


## Chop3r

> How things have changed eh. There are enough batteries there to have fueled the national grid for a week back in my day.


Yep, no shortage of knives either

----------


## LittleDave

> Bought a zebralight headtorch that runs on a 18650 battery. Miles lighter and brighter than the Lenser H14 I used to carry. Huge flood beam but not a spot. Got one of their torches for that, carry it for longer distance light and as a backup. Also runs on a 18650.


How long have you been using it? I've got a similar head torch on the way, went with an armytek that runs on 18650, should get here in a few weeks, rather interested to see how it goes.

----------


## Nga

It's my camp torch, it's a beast, fuck carrying it around though, I've got a LL 7.2 head torch and a Another small one in my belt, the beast stays at hut the bats are in the thing before I go

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's my camp torch, it's a beast, fuck carrying it around though, I've got a LL 7.2 head torch and a Another small one in my belt, the beast stays at hut the bats are in the thing before I go


Ah I see the Mag light now....

I get around 4 trips of 3 hour walking in pitch dark out of my H7 ( on standard cheap shit batteries) and still light to spare but I change them then cos I hate doing that shit in the dark...
My garmen 60 somthing will go two days on a pair of batteries left on in my pack or nearly a year just turned on to mark camp or a wallow or clearing etc.

I am not suggesting not taking spares but maybe only one set of spares and a bit of conservation may save you some weight and bulk, after all you could easily spend a grand to save weight elsewhere.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Does anyone think levering our oldest and best outdoorsman from the back corners of the forum, and dragging them to some weekend forum "bushcraft" seminars would be cool? Its something we have never done as a forum, but there are endless bushcraft, backpack packing, how do I use my tent etc etc questions on the forum. 
> 
> Its a dead easy thing to run. Turn up somewhere, bring very little. If you don't know how to do something, ask someone who looks like they do. 
> 
> I would certainly like to see what knowledge I could gleam from some of the characters on here. Its one of those areas you think you know everything and then someone does something that seems so obvious and you go "shit, never thought of that".


(old thread, I just came across it) Interested to attend if something like this is being done...

----------


## 223nut

Likewise

----------


## scoped

got me one of those zebralights, used it for half an hour last saturday and quite like it so far

----------


## 223nut

Along the same vein as this thread, sick of my army surplus goretex bivy and cheap fly, looking for a solo tent whats on the market now (old thread)?

----------


## Kooza

If I had the money, double rainbow tarp tent

----------


## 223nut

> If I had the money, double rainbow tarp tent


And where would u go to find one? Nearest big smoke is chch

----------


## Smiddy

Msr carbon reflex 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kooza

use google and buy online from the states,
Plenty of options out there, 1 of many.

----------


## 223nut

> Msr carbon reflex 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me likely, cept the price tag!!

----------


## Kooza

Best to get a 2 man tent if going lightweight, not much more weight and more room for your gear.

----------


## BRADS

> Msr carbon reflex 1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I "like" that the carbon poles brake!
And are shit!

----------


## 223nut

Started a new thread on this

----------


## Smiddy

> While I "like" that the carbon poles brake!
> And are shit!


Do they?
Hmmm, mines 4-5yrs old and no problems, 
Maybe they have dropped there quality 
Had mine in some pretty strong west coast tops storms

----------


## BRADS

First night on a trip putting msr Carbon up and snap.....latter at night snap again! Buy the end of trip pole was beyond use.

If anyone wants a msr Carbon 2 man tent with a fucked pole flick me a pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 199p

> First night on a trip putting msr Carbon up and snap.....latter at night snap again! Buy the end of trip pole was beyond use.
> 
> If anyone wants a msr Carbon 2 man tent with a fucked pole flick me a pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah we had to tape the shit out of it aswel as tape a walking pole over the sleeve that's used for a quick repair.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cliff

Important to never let poles snap together when assembling, esp carbon poles. Also be careful with the alloy spigots, don't let them slide out of position, this causes point loading on the carbon pole sleeve and leads to explosive fracturing. 
Cheers

----------

